# Cap N Ball Fun!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I've always loved the looks of the Rimington 1858 .44 so I finally got around to buying myself a Pietta replica. I took it up to the range for a second session and WOW what a shooter. (The first session was kind of a bust) I shot the black out of a target at 15 yards! The sucker is a tack driver loaded with 35 grains of Pyrodex "P". This is my first Cap N Ball gun and I'm finding it a lot of fun to shoot. I can't figure out how them boys way back then had any kind of a protracted gun battle though as once you've shot your load you got a bit of work ahead of yourself to load that sucker up again. One thing is for sure....it ain't no toy! I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of one of those balls.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Back when I was still competing in IPSC/SWPL monthly matches, we used to practice the upcoming match for three weekends in a row as preparation. After a day's formal practice was over, we did some "fooling around."
One month we were preparing for the "Cooper Assault" match, which includes (in this order): draw and fire two shots at each of two targets and reholster, run up to a six-foot wall and climb over it, immediately draw and fire two shots at each of two targets, do a mandatory reload, reholster, crawl through a low tunnel, draw weak-hand-only and fire two shots at one target, and then make at least one weak-hand-only hit on a gong to end the time.
One of the guys brought a replica Colt Navy revolver and an extra cylinder with him and, just for fun, ran the course. He had to change cylinders after going over the wall and firing two shots at one of the two targets. His pistol's barrel key pushed out with finger pressure, so, standing upright and without any aid, he juggled barrel, grip-frame, and two cylinders to do his reload.
He ran the course quite successfully, and made all of his hits. Changing cylinders took close to one whole minute, if I remember correctly, so his time for the course wouldn't've won him any trophies. But he did it!
It was fun to watch, and he certainly enjoyed himself.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

And of course on reloads, with the remington, there is that great scene in "Pale Rider" wher e"Preacher" does a cylinder quick change. I personally like 1851 Navy models of the Colt, but think the Remington 1858 is an easier cylinder change.

and FUN to shoot.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Using the Remington, you have fewer parts to juggle. However, getting the correct relationship among cylinder, base pin, and rammer is a little tricky, both coming out and going back in.
All of the Colts force you to handle too many separate parts (sometimes even including the barrel key, which can fall out), but both disassembly and reassembly are straightforward and dead simple.
Remington base pins are too thin. The Remington pin gets "gunked up" very easily, which makes it harder to remove. Worse, you can bend it as you shove it back into a gunky orifice. Colt base pins are stout, and they kind-of clean themselves as you remove the cylinder.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Changing cylinders took close to one whole minute, if I remember correctly, so his time for the course wouldn't've won him any trophies. But he did it!
> It was fun to watch, and he certainly enjoyed himself.


In SASS, that's what they call "Spirit of the Game", and that is sorely missed in many competitions where people simply load up all the "wizzbangs" they can to get trophy advantage and they forget about the 'fun' part of shooting. Granted some are designed to put you in the envelope of excrement after it has hit the oscillator. Back then, it was more about shooting cool under pressure. I personally thing the most honest representation of an "arse-whoopin' gun fight" was in Open Range with Kevin Costner and Mr. Duval. That was one hell of a gun fight! (no relation to reality here)

Zhur


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> In SASS, that's what they call "Spirit of the Game", and that is sorely missed in many competitions where people simply load up all the "wizzbangs" they can to get trophy advantage and they forget about the 'fun' part of shooting...


Ah, yes...and that was also what was missing in IPSC/SWPL competition. That's why our club seceded from IPSC in the early 1980s, and we started a whole new shooting discipline instead. It was based on two simple rules:
1) You are here to learn, not to "win." Learning *is* winning.
2) Do the right thing, always. Otherwise, you'll be disqualified.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm still learning the ins and outs of the whole thing. Right now I think I'm more accurate with that pistol than any other one I own. I still get kind of freaked out about dumping the gun in a bucket of soapy water to keep it from rusting.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

gmaske said:


> I'm still learning the ins and outs of the whole thing. Right now I think I'm more accurate with that pistol than any other one I own. I still get kind of freaked out about dumping the gun in a bucket of soapy water to keep it from rusting.


that never bothered me, but daking the darn thing (sans stocks of course) always got my goat.
Steve, I have colts, my brother has remington. The remington grip feels wrong to me, the colt...just right. Kinda like a glock (remington) vs a colt (nuff said lol). SO i have much less experience with the remingtons.

AS you can tell lol
http://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1022354tl3.jpg

:draw:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

What? Only three?
But what if the ****** attack?
And what if there are more than 18 ******?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

then i get out the 45-70 single shot and reload faster. (i only load 5/cylinder, so i need that 45-70 after 15 ****** lol) I have 2 of them so the wife and kiddies can reloadwhile i shoot

WWWHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAHHHH


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

niadhf said:


> ...i only load 5/cylinder...


I'm certain that Navy Colts have "rest" notches between nipples. Thus, it's safe to load and cap all six chambers, as long as you end up dropping the pistol's hammer nose into one of those notches.
Am I remembering about this correctly?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Whoops!
Colts have _pins_ between nipples, Remingtons have notches.
Sorry 'bout that...


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope, no safety notches or pins. Least not mine.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...
The originals had pins. Other modern copies I've seen have pins.
The hammer's face would also be grooved to fit over the pins.
Isn't that interesting! I wonder why yours are pinless.
Oh, well...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

gmaske said:


> once you've shot your load you got a bit of work ahead of yourself to load that sucker up again.


That sounds more like a personal problem. :anim_lol:

Sorry, couldn't help myself

Enjoy the new purchase, it sounds like fun!!

-Jeff-


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> That sounds more like a personal problem. :anim_lol:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself
> 
> ...


Puts a new spin on the fun of shooting tha's for sure!


----------

